# Visa



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

hi would appreciate any info re type of visa for my son
We will be going to live there early next year, i am currently married to a filipino and will enter under the BB system and then apply for the 13 series visa once settled.
My son is a. Dependant from my previous marraige and he is 22 years old but he has fragile x syndrome which in its simplest form means he will always be around 5 or 6 mental age
Any ideas on the best way to enter with him , he of course will travel etc with us

Thanks 

Himmy123


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

It might be easier to apply for your visas before coming over and know what the best option for your son.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If your son was 35+ the SRRV Human Touch would be the way forward. As he is not and he is not your wife's biological son I'm not sure what would be the best option. I'm not sure that the BB would cover.


----------

